# où télécharger xcode pour mac os x 10.5.8 leopard ?



## nanouu (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un macbook avec mac os x leopard 10.5.8
Je cherche à télécharger xcode, mais je trouve que des versions pr snow leopard.
Quelqu'un aurait-il un lien ?

Merci


----------



## camiapp (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

il me semble qu'il y a les 2 versions (leopard et snow leopard ) sur le site des developpeur d'Apple. Mais si tu n'est pas inscrit (en payant 99$/an) tu ne pourra pas le télécharger de tout façon (avec les outils complets pour developper sur mas ou iphone . Tout ce que tu aura si tu es inscrit gratuitement se sera le Xcode de base, comme se que tu as sur tes CD d'installation. 

J'espere que cela t'aide un peu


----------



## nanouu (4 Mars 2011)

Merci camiapp,

Ce que je cherche c'est justement le xcode de base.
Le probleme c'est que je ne retrouve pas le cd d'installation, et quand je telecharge xcode 3 il m'envoit vers une version trop récente avec une pack "xcode 3.2.5 + IOS SDK",
mais mon ordi refuse de l'installer car ios sdk est trop récent.
et impossible de récupérer seulement xcode.


----------



## tantoillane (4 Mars 2011)

Salut et bienvenu parmi nous,

Tu te lances dans la programmation ? Va falloir apprendre à chercher sur internet, c'est plus ou moins indispensable pour ça ! _Zut, je crois que j'avais posé la même question quand j'étais encore à 10.3.9. Bon il a de la chance  _

MacDev center ici http://developer.apple.com/technologies/xcode.html
Puis _LOGIN_ (oui, oui faut un compte mais non, non c'est pas payant et avec un peu de chance t'en a déjà un)
Puis *Resources* (en haut) puis Sous Mac OSX *Developer Download*
Ou ici, ça va plus vite http://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/wa/downloads
A droite *Developer Tools*
Et là t'as toutes les version clées d'Xcode


----------



## nanouu (4 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Oui je commence à peine j'ai un projet d'info à faire et la programmation reste pour moi un grand mystère, surtout quand on travaille que sous windows ou linux en cours.
En tout cas merci beaucoup ca télécharge.


----------



## tantoillane (4 Mars 2011)

Salut,

Si je peux te donner un conseil, en tant que débutant en programmation n'utilise pas Xcode : tu vas perdre du temps à trouver les bons boutons comment ça marche etc et puis c'est un peu lourd.
Projet d'info = C ou java je suppose. Utilise un éditeur tel que smultron et le terminal pour compiler


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2011)

Et puis les anciennes discussions de MacGé : 
http://forums.macg.co/developpement-sur-mac/xcode-sur-mac-os-x-10-5-8-a-282455.html


----------



## ntx (4 Mars 2011)

camiapp a dit:


> Mais si tu n'est pas inscrit (en payant 99$/an) tu ne pourra pas le télécharger de tout façon (avec les outils complets pour developper sur mas ou iphone . Tout ce que tu aura si tu es inscrit gratuitement se sera le Xcode de base, comme se que tu as sur tes CD d'installation.


Les 99  ne sont acquittés que si tu veux tester tes applications iOS sur un vrai iPhone et pas le simulateur, et ensuite pour accéder à l'AppStore.


----------

